
Considering Removing TypeScript - sdegutis
https://sdegutis.com/2019-06-20-considering-removing-typescript
======
samhh
"[TypeScript] seems to encourage complex types instead of simpler contracts."

Having refactored a few different codebases across two different businesses
and my own personal projects, I must say subjectively that this is the
opposite of what I've experienced. Without TypeScript there is essentially no
contract at all beyond sparse documentation (be realistic) and the fading
memory of whomever implemented the interface you're looking at.

~~~
sdegutis
I guess what I was trying to say is that it makes it so easy to write down
types, even really complex ones, that it kind of gives a safety net that lets
us be more creative in coming up with types than we might otherwise feel
comfortable with. So we end up with really complex, 10-line types representing
a single function's parameter list.

